# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Vidéo très intéressante d'HERVE PUPIER pour ceux qui le connaissent

## senior95

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpVe...DbqM3wh-NDVBOc

----------


## manoe

Effectivement, très intéressant mais aussi édifiant !!

----------

